# Rivers and Beaches trip in Ecuador this January



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Now that winter has begun to settle in over most of North America, it’s time to start fantasizing about a tropical winter getaway! 

If you are a Class IV boater who loves creeking* and* surfing big waves in your playboat, you should check out our January 7th-15th Rivers and Beaches trip. It’s right smack in the middle of winter when a warm weather paddling vacation is just what you need to cure your cold-weather blues. 

We’ll paddle 4 days on the rivers around Small World Adventures’ lodge—Cabanas Tres Rios. It will be mostly creeking on classic rivers such as the Oyacachi, Quijos, and Cosanga, with perhaps one day of bigger water thrown in the mix. 

Then, we’ll fly to the beach for 3 days of kayak surfing in our playboats. We’ve found a secret point break where we’ve never seen another surfer (kayak or board surfer). We can expect 4-6 foot waves that are perfectly shaped for the modern playboat—they have a long face and just enough of a pile to keep us on, but to not trash us! They are perfect for spinning, blunting, and for the more advanced you can even throw the occasional Pan Am or Air Screw!

If you are interested in this trip, you’ll want to fly into Quito, Ecuador on January 7th, fly home January 15th and you’ll paddle with us the 7 days in between. Or stay on for our Advanced Creeking Clinic Class IV+ the following week.

If playboating just isn’t your thing, or you are looking for easier or harder rivers, check our schedule to see our full line up of trips in January and February 2012 Ecuador kayak whitewater river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures schedule of trips

We’ve got a full line up of trips from Class III to Class V.

If you have any questions, please email Darcy at [email protected]


----------

